# MoCA problem when adding a 2nd Mini



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm having a strange MoCA problem when adding a 2nd TiVo Mini.

Here is my setup:

Apple AirPort Extreme connects directly to my TW Cable Modem
Roamio Plus connects to the AirPort Extreme via Eithernet
Roamio Plus also serves as the MoCA bridge
Mini "A" connects only via MoCA
At this point all works fine.

When I connect Mini "B" via MoCA, it cannot connect back to the bridge in the Roamio Plus. If I power off Mini "A" and "B", reboot Roamio and then bring up only "B", it works, however after starting "A", now it does not work. 

The other complexities are Time Warner's lovely Tuning Adapter, however I have this properly split prior to connecting the Roamio and Tuning Adapter.

As far as cable splitters go, I have the following:

In the closet, there is a 4 way splitter (5-1002MHz)
One of these connects to a 2 way splitter (5-1002MHz)
I also have a 2 way splitter just prior to the Roamio and Tuning Adapter 2 way splitter (5-900MHz)

I have read all about the splitters needing to be 2GHZ, TiVo's specific recommendation seems to be "at least 1.2GHz".

Thinking that my problem was the splitters, I attempted to replace splitter #3 above, with this one, Ideal 2.4 GHz 3-Way Splitter, which is rated 5 MHz-2.4GHz. Unfortunately that did not resolve my issue.

Previous tenant / lazy cable guy left the hodgepodge mess of outdated splitters, not me. 

Questions:
- Should I also replace #1 with a 1-4 way splitter? (I don't actually need the 5th connection.)
- Is there any reason that I would need to "isolate" my Time Warner Cable modem from the MoCA cable TV/MoCA stuff?
- Frankly I don't understand how the current setup with just 1 Mini actually is working, as nothing was previously rated any higher than 5-1002MHz!
- Has anyone else run into issues with multiple Mini's on the same MoCA network?
- Why does Time Warner insist on using the stupid Tuning Adapters? alas this last question belongs in another forum.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It would be good practice to add a moca POE filter to the tuning adapter and to the input side of the home's main splitter. TA and moca signals can interfere with each other. And the one on the main splitter would just help keep your moca signal strong and inside your own home.

POE filters are like $8 on ebay. You can get them on Amazon too.


Your questions --

- The main splitter could also potentially be the problem, for whatever reason. If the POE filters don't work, I'd try replacing that. Your coax cabling doesn't sound complicated, but it's good to keep it simple by using as few splitters as possible, and only use the splitters you "need" so you don't have unused outputs or coax endpoints. Those can draw in unwanted interference and needlessly reduces signal strength from the areas that are in use.

- Having a POE filter on the modem likely doesn't matter in this case but it wouldn't hurt anything. That's probably not the problem.

- Splitters can pass through signals a bit higher than their rating, unless they're old or damaged. A decent quality 1 GHz splitter is plenty for moca, even though the moca signal is 1150 MHz by default. I personally had a problem with a 900MHz splitter once, but that thing was ancient.

Edit: Speaking of your modem, what modem is it? (Just to make sure it's not a model that makes its own moca network.)


----------



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

Cable modem is a Ubee DVW3201., tuning adapter is a Cisco STA1520. I called TiVo today and they are sending me a POV filter. I ordered a 2nd, just in case I need to further isolate the TA or Modem, the TiVo support guy said that this generally not necessary, but won't hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

Further troubleshooting today. First, I moved Mini A to an Ethernet connection where it continued to work without any issues. Next, I switched around the 2 Mini's and I am finding that this does not appear to be a MoCA problem after all. 

- I moved Mini B (the new one) to a direct Ethernet connection
- Next I moved Mini A to the MoCA connection (where Mini B originally sat)

Mini A works fine on the MoCA connection. However Mini B does not work on a standard Ethernet connection where Mini A was know to be working.

This unit was purchased directly from tivo.com, registered on 2/5/15 and it shows up under My Account |Active TiVo devices.

I also double checked the TSN and even tried to re-register it and got the error message that it was already registered. Unfortunately TiVo support has gone home for the day...any suggestions???

Incidentally, the new TiVo Mini shows up as "TiVo Mini 2 -TiVo Streaming Device Leo3" as opposed to the original one which reads "TiVo Mini".


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

rgura said:


> ... the TiVo support guy said that this generally not necessary, but won't hurt.


Every paper I have read considers filter cheap insurance. You put them on the point of entry and modems and anything else.

You average residence should only require a single 4 way splitter, 1 to modem and 3 to Tivos or boxes. If you have a fourth television, you should be able to put the mini on Cat3 or Cat5e cable.

Although it is not recommended, I have had no trouble with Cat3 phone line for short runs. This saves you the trouble of running new cable in an old house. You can add a double jack if you want your phone line intact.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

rgura said:


> Incidentally, the new TiVo Mini shows up as "TiVo Mini 2 -TiVo Streaming Device Leo3" as opposed to the original one which reads "TiVo Mini".


Did this Mini come with an RF remote? Is the text "TiVo Mini" on the front of the unit in the center or left?


----------



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes, RF remote. Turns out that it was a bad unit after all. Just received a new one today and it is working like a champ.


----------

